# 2/15/08 - Winter Sports Enthusiasts Advised To Use Extra Caution



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Snowmobilers, skaters and anglers who might be tempted onto the Portage Lakes ice this winter are advised by ODNR to exercise particular caution. An unseasonable flow of water through the Portage Lakes, the result of high lake levels due to recent rainfalls and subsequent freezing, may cause air pockets between the water level and ice.

More...


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

If this happens on a small lake I could only imagine what Berlin and Milton can hold. After being on Skeeter at first ice I dont think I would go to far from shore till we got 6-8. Seems the breaklines/drop-offs next to the channel are unpredictable. Heard a few guys on and off the forums that walked out to find they were on 2 when 4 was thought to be consistant.


----------

